# Hey guys, new here. I got a few questions



## Blindside (Apr 21, 2009)

Hello all. This is my 3rd Nissan. I am a proud owner of a 08 Spec. I had an 06 Spec and I love the new updates to the car. The styling is growing on me (its gonna look way better when I lower it.) The engine revving to 7200 rpms is really nice. The clutch feels really light and very touchy. I'm a tech for Volkswagen and its near impossible to harsh shift those things, but I like the feel of the spec clutch. Which reminds me, if anyone has a VW and needs some help or a question hit me up

I have one major question, I'm a total nismo fan. Their products are expensive but the quality is top notch and I get employee discount as I have a "hookup" at a certain dealer. Does anyone know if the spec will get alot of nismo support? I have an option to refinance in about 6 more months (I got stuck with an ungodly high interest rate) does anyone know if when I refinance can I add options into my payments? I know that sounds confusing. But here is an example

If nismo happens to release (and I know they probably wont) a CAI, exaust, springs, headers cams,...ect. When I go to refinance my car is it possible to roll those items into my car payment like I would if I just bought my car? If so that would be sweet. I have the "upgrade" itch and I just really want nismo but I am worried that their wont be much support for our car. 

Thanks for reading my absurdly long post, and thanks in advance for any suggestions


----------



## michaelahess (Apr 22, 2008)

Putting aftermarket parts on a car actually decreases it's value to banks so I'd say it's not very likely. If you can't afford the parts, don't put them on.

If you pay interest on a couple $300 parts, over the life of the loan you could get twice as many!

Or as a last ditch thing, get a second secured loan for just the parts, the interest would at least be managable then.

P.S. Why put money into these cheap cars? Seriously, even the SpecV sucks as a sports car, they look cool and I like them, but it's like outfitting a civic, plain stupid waste of money in my opinion. Sorry, had to add that, it's been a long day.


----------



## Blindside (Apr 21, 2009)

wow.... thanks for all your help. I can afford to put parts on my car, I was just throwing out a possibility. I dont even think its possible. Its clear you have wonderful insight into our cars though. Any further help would be greatly appreciated.

Oh and thats why I am refinancing the loan to get a low interest amount (1-3%) so a couple 300 parts spread over 5 years with even 3% interest is better than any loan or credit card I have, I just dont know if its possible. I know when I bought my Titan they offered me the banks exhaust for 500 and that it would be rolled into the payments, and I know for a fact that at least this dealership installs Nismo for new car loans, I just didn't know if its possible on a refinance... anyone know for sure?


----------



## michaelahess (Apr 22, 2008)

Probably only possible via the dealer, as the bank doesn't know those are in there when the dealership makes up the loan. When you refi, you'd be saying, "well, payoff is such and such, but I'd like the loan for so much more" They'd probably laugh you out the door. 

Just so you know how much extras would cost, take a 60 month (5 year) loan at say 4.5% which is probably the best you could refi for, unless you have unbelievable credit, on an 18k loan you'd pay 2134.20 in interest, on a 19k loan (a grand in parts), you'd pay 2253.20 in interest.

That's $120, not chump change. If you factor it over the 5 years it may not seem like much, but pretty much anyone would be happy to get $120 handed to them.

BTW at 7.5%, a much more common loan rate, you'd be paying 3843.20 on that 19k, $1590 difference, interest makes a huge impact on the total purchase cost. And just think how many people do 6 and 7 year loans at 10-12%, makes me shudder!

I paid off my '08 in 11 months and 19 days, 16,[email protected]% for 60 months, saved 3086.11. That's going to go to payoff my Dodge quicker, bout 4 years total if I'm lucky, and that will save me an additional 2k on that loan.

Nobody ever thinks long term credit through all the way, they just focus on the monthly payment, bad idea.

I hope you get the bits you need, hell I hope Nissan decides to make them! Just don't cut yourself short by rushing into a financial situation that could cost you in the long run.


----------



## Blindside (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm not sure if your aware of this. But when you pay your NMAC loan for a consecutive 12 months without being late you automatically get tier1. This means that your are eligible for even no interest if NMAC offers it. I know 0% is probably not going to happen, so a more likely figure is 1-3%. And what are you talking about payoffs for? I'm not trading it in, I'm simply trying to get a better interest rate through my 12 months on time payments

Oh and I'm an adult who has bought a few cars before. I know how interest works. I dont need someone to do math for me.

Now back to my original post, does anyone have info on Nismo making parts for our car, hell I would settle for stillen. I just want my upgrades to be cohesive and to be by a reputable company.


----------



## michaelahess (Apr 22, 2008)

Payoff, as in what happens when you refi. Good luck getting a 3% loan, that would certainly be cool.

And don't get cracky about the math bud, there are ton's of people on these forums, both young and old that don't know crap about loans. The info was for the general public on this forum, if you can use it so be it, otherwise you ignore it.


----------



## Blindside (Apr 21, 2009)

if the info was for the general public then please post in a more relevant section of the forum or hey! make your own topic! 

OKKKKK so back to my original post. Nismo for our cars?? anyone??


----------



## michaelahess (Apr 22, 2008)

"does anyone know if when I refinance can I add options into my payments?"

Yup that was irrelevant.


----------



## Blindside (Apr 21, 2009)

again... NIsmo, lets keep our eyes on nismo. Nismo is a company that makes parts for nissan cars. sometimes they release them to cars I drive. If anyone has any insider info on when they will be releasing products for the car I drive it would be really cool if you could tell me what you know. if you want to refinance your mortgage and setup a 401k talk to michaelahess, however if you work for nismo talk to ME!!! =)


----------

